# stone and wood garden ale



## givemeamash (13/2/13)

Just heard about this limited release, anyone out the got any feedback yet????


----------



## soundawake (15/2/13)

I bought the 500ml fun pack from Dan Murphys - (2 pacific, 2 jasper, 2 garden) but unfortunately they had suffered due the the heatwave we had a month or two back and there wasn't much hop flavour or aroma to be found in the garden ale, just metallic fizzy bitterness.

So check Dan Murphys, see if you can find any of those packs.


----------



## Goldenchild (15/2/13)

soundawake said:


> I bought the 500ml fun pack from Dan Murphys - (2 pacific, 2 jasper, 2 garden) but unfortunately they had suffered due the the heatwave we had a month or two back and there wasn't much hop flavour or aroma to be found in the garden ale, just metallic fizzy bitterness.



I found it was really thin and flavourless with no sign of juniper.
Imagine drinking half your beer then topping it up with sodawater.


----------



## Econwatson (15/2/13)

I had the pacific a couple of days ago, it was great! Very aromatic! It was so pale though, it looked like Edinger in the glass almost.


----------



## kevo (7/11/16)

When did Garden Ale drop from 3.8% to 3.5%?

Guessing it's to do with taxation...


----------

